
HTTPie: a CLI, cURL-like tool for humans - grhmc
https://github.com/jkbrzt/httpie
======
m_t
Previous discussions for the one interested:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261263)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890367)

